# Belt Techniques?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2002)

I've seen mention about "belt" techniques, and was wondering if this is "Requirements for next Belt Rank" or "Martial Uses for a Belt".

Anyone?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 23, 2002)

I believe this is self-defense uses for a belt.  Belts are great for apprehension/grapples, strangulations, blocks and even strikes.  I'm sure techniques from martial arts involving ropes/flails could be adapted to the belt as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

Panandata (a FMA) uses rope techniques and others use similar sash or cord techniques.

Can someone post a link to a picture of the type of belt that is used as a weapon in HKD?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2002)

Saw some books at Borders tonite that had Hapkido belt and rope techniques in it.  Looked interesting, but were only pics.  Need a source of videos, get a better feel for it I think.

Definately looked interesting.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Saw some books at Borders tonite that had Hapkido belt and rope techniques in it.*



Can you describe the belt? Was it just a regular martial arts belt?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2002)

Appeared to be a regular belt.  I'll try and note the books in question next time I'm there and take another look.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2002)

There are a few pictures of the use of the Han Mu Do belt here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2002)

Interesting...  A walk thru on a technique would make it clearer.  I'm definately gonna have to track that 1 book down again.  It had some excellent step-by-step pics on a couple of techniques.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2002)

The captions here say:


> Adversarys attack is blocked with the use of a belt or  piece of rope. And finished with that same piece of material.



By implication it isn't necessarily a _belt_ that's used. In that regard other arts use similar weapons--lengths of chain in Japanese arts and rope in Filipino arts, for instance.


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The captions say:
> 
> By implication it isn't necessarily a belt that's used. In that regard other arts use similar weapons-- in Japanese arts and rope in Filipino arts, for instance. *



When we do "belt techniuques" we usually imply using a belt against different types of attacks.  We also have techniques against attackers grabbing our belts, but normally it's the previous.  We normally use regular martial art belts, but of course we must understand that other items can be used (ropes, chains, etc.).  On occation my teacher will bring in other items to notice any variations we must use.  

Last month a friend brought in one of his wife's belts from a wrap around sweater.  We kind of chuckled at first, but we weren't laughing after.  That little (cotton/rayon?) belt had some "give" to it.  Once it was around your neck it could tighten better than many of the things we've used before.  It just clamped on and kept getting tighter!  My eyes popped out of my head when applied with the same force as usual.  It sucked to be on the receiving end!!  :erg:   

Take care


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 15, 2002)

Perhaps it relates to hojo jutsu, these are taught by Don Angier who teaches a style of Jujitsu that came from the Satsuma clan arts.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> *Perhaps it relates to hojo jutsu*



These are techniques of tying an already grounded opponent, are they not?


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 15, 2002)

Oops!  [did I say oops? yup] 

You're correct, Yanagi ryu does teach restraint techniques for use after the opponent is down.  

However, in NGA we do practise using the Obi as a defensive weapon against armed and unarmed attacks with the premise that one could use their own belt in this same fashion "on the street."  But, it's not a set group of techniques, just variations of a theme so to speak.

Regards:


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> * But, it's not a set group of techniques, just variations of a theme so to speak.
> *



Same here.  My hapkido instructor will call them different techniques for learning purposes, but in actuallity they are just variations.  Some more or less variant.   

("variant" - is that proper english?)  

Take care.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 19, 2002)

i've also heard that using a plastic carrier bag from the supermarket makes a good modern "belt" substitute.

i mean for belt techniques!


----------



## bdparsons (May 19, 2002)

The belt techniques in HKD are taught with a standard martial arts belt, but are very effective with any pliable item such as wardrobe belts, rope, smaller link chains or even extension cords.  Haven't tried to use a computer mouse cord yet, but it may w.... Hey!  Ack!  Rustle...crash...choking sounds... silence....
Yup it works.
Salute!
Bill


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Sep 1, 2002)

Like bdparsons said these belt techniques are taught with a regular belt but emphasis is put on that anything simular is able to be used, belts, scarves, t-shirts, rope, anything along these lines. These techniques are usually taught after 8 years of study in most schools that I know. They are considered offensive techniques used for when you must take action before someone else initiates it. Example. You are out with a group of friends and your girl. Some guy who is probebly on some kinda drugs, is going arpund yelling, shoving, breking things and being a seriose danger to the comunity. Of course this is a situation where the cops are no where around. This guy sees your group and heads straight twoards you. So you grab the scarf your girlfriend is carying and approach the guy who is heading twoards you with a look of kill in his eyes. When you are within distance of him you snap the scarf at his midsection. As he bends over from either a quick sting or natural reaction of surprise, you wrap the scarf around either his throut or his face, twist your body and throw him. when he hits the ground you pull one of his feet twoards his head and tie it to his head with the scarf. 
Just a small example. Many more things can be done like in a walk by where you initiate a technique as you walk by your opponent.
Belt grad techniques are pramarily judo or standard grab defenses.


----------

